# anyone get a BFP with ovulation spotting?



## whitglass

Hi lucky ladies! I am hoping to join you all soon. 
This month I got spotting during ovulation for the first time and it made me wonder...did any of you get your BFP the month you had mid cycle spotting around ovulation?

Would love to hear stories!

Thanks and a wonderful 9 months to you :)


----------



## kaelysmom

i did. i had spotting on the same day i ovulated. and three weeks later i got my BFP! good luck!


----------



## whitglass

same day for me too, for the first time ever. thanks for sharing, congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## cmtd0911

Meee!!! It happened to me for 2 months until I finally figured out that it was ovulation spotting!!! My husband & I tried to have sex everyday around that for those 2 months. Then the 3rd month when it happened(our 10th cycle TTC) I was so fed up with everything we had sex once, maybe twice during that time & ended up pregnant! As soon as we stopped trying, it happened.
Good luck, hope to see you here soon!!!:hug:


----------



## AngelBunny

i had spotting a couple of days after when i think i ovulated :D and turns out i was pregnant, good luck! hope to see you here soon xx


----------



## Stinas

Bump. 
Congrats to all the ladies that got their bfp!!
I would love to hear more stories!!!


----------



## dreaminghopin

Bump ladies.. This is happening to me. On day 18 of 28 day cycle. Had positive opk day 12 and assumed I ovulated day 14. Temps are all over the place so bit confused. Slight pinkish spotting today and yesterday. Does this mean I have still to ovulate or already ovulated. Me and dh been baby dancing last 7 days and exhausted lol. Any advice???? Xxx


----------



## MamaDee

I did!! Had a tiny bit of pink spotting on day of OV. Then 7 days later pink implantation spot. Got my bfp at 9 dpo. Hopefully its a great sign for you too!


----------



## amjon

I had spotting what I think was 2 days after o. I thought it was implant and IB until they moved me back a week.


----------



## dreaminghopin

Thanks ladies bd last night just in case and temps A bit less erratic today. Still have some slight pink spotting with bowel movement (had this for 3 days) is this different to what you had? Xxx


----------



## Mbrink

I'm bumping this to see if anyone else has had this! I just had a bit of spotting in my softcup last night, technically being the day after I was supposed to ovulate. :) Congratulations to all of you with your BFP, praying for a healthy pregnancy for all of you!


----------



## Hayleyemma

Yes i did! Well i dont nonif it was implantation or ovulation but it seemed to early to be implantation. Xx


----------



## Mbrink

Hayleyemma said:


> Yes i did! Well i dont nonif it was implantation or ovulation but it seemed to early to be implantation. Xx

Thank you for responding!! Do you remember if it was mixed in with your CM or just by itself?


----------



## c1403

Bringing up an old post here as I've never heard of ovulation bleeding until now....

I have a DD who is 11 months. I went back on the pill after having her but never took it so in the end have stopped taking it and decided to NTNP (yeah right, I know what I'm doing...I'm TTC lol) .

Anyway, my AF went back to normal after having DD. (I couldn't BF) and my cycles are pretty much every 30 days. However, past 3 cycles I have been having a mid cycle bleed around ovulation time (I get slight ov pains)....its always dark brown and lasts a day if that. 

This month I did a OPK for first time on CD14 and it was positive so we BD'd a few times just to see what happens, and two days later the dark brown spotting appeared, was very dark but enough to go on a pad but lasted 36 hours at most.

AF due 9th August, so will test around then. Hoping for a BFP as would love a short age gap. Fortunately we are going on holiday so I wont be obsessively testing too early. With DD I didn't get my BFP until 18dpo.

Will keep you posted if its BFP or BFN.....


----------



## fjames

c1403, did you get your BFP??

I believe I ovulated yesterday (positive OPK the day before) and noticed some pink spotting in my undies today, the same symptom I had when I got pregnant back in May (with the help of Clomid) but sadly it ended in miscarriage. This is our first month really trying since the MC and am hoping that those same symptoms again mean impending pregnancy! This time a happy healthy 9 months!

:dust:


----------

